# Life’s Passing Images



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem about life and all the scenes it passes by our eyes as we live and yet we might ask does it all have meaning other than temporary satisfaction if even so much. 

Be they real or imaginary 
transient scenes by gaze of ours 
through out time ordained us 
residing in world ever presented 
in pictures of color nay partial 
to either black nor white
for shades be subtle as emotions 
realizing well more than two sides 
for in all there be not one of other 
yet richness of sight as 
the symphony be of harmonies 

Be they images in act of life 
followed taking on emotions deep 
from contact scenes to delight 
yet in all be there sense 
from what be but to please being within 
content at strike in sound of melody 
to waken spirit in dance or enchantment 

Be they passionate fragrances 
of intoxication to the mind 
as sensuality enter by this utmost 
delicate art in seductive of 
carnality or nature of ye untamed
in acts of procreation
yet be all to purpose other 

Be there ever elevated value in taste 
of nourishment save survive as flavor 
be but way of alluring to obtain that of utmost 
to end purpose as sexuality be to second?

For in all pleasures of the flesh be no more than transient 
as all rest yet we be likewise while parting way in life 
ever lacking worth of own shape as water or air 
which do only when confined by container 
comprised ever in our consideration 

Shall all be but prolongation serving but itself 
for trepidation of unknown places be plea to linger 
on treaded ground of safety while avoided be 
the inevitable at cost not spared in logic to remain as is 

For in all question essence of senses and images 
doing be not query to life and what be it all 
comprise? If meaning of higher atonality 
be compounded on to that which makes 
us be aware? 

How it be to if meaning no longer 
be attached to those senses or what attack 
their very core for of chance of joy 
yet what be all if not lay waste not avoided 
in emptiness to eventually arrive


----------

